# Share your love for the "Firefly" TV series and its follow-up movie "Serenity"!



## MajTom

Rupert Murdock will go to a special Hell for canceling this show. A Hell reserved for child molesters, and people who talk at the theater.


----------



## dogogod

Geez, Serenity was good but I didn't like it as a conclusion. As a standalone movie it would work out great, but Firefly deserved much more.


----------



## OthersideTheft

Best show ever in my opinion. Western! Rusty space craft? Yeah!
Mal off course as best character. I love the moment between Inara and Kaylee "Bye Inara, have nice sex!"

Best episode: Out of gas. The whole theme and title. It contains love for the ship, principles, perseverence, and flashes to all the crew. How Jayne joins is funny, and Kaylee.
Mal: "this ship will stay with you for the rest of you life"
Zoe: "That's because it's a death-trap, Sir"


----------



## OthersideTheft

@dogogod. Joss Whedon commented that he crammed the movie with what he had planned for season 2. I thought it didn't work so well. All of a sudden, there's Mister Universe. Also I am quite sure that the planet Miranda wasn't meant as a major conclusion during River's storyline. Exposing one government screw up hardly does any justice at all to her plight.


----------



## Sweetish

Hehehe. *>*


----------



## Laughmore




----------



## ShatteredHeart

Have you guys heard of Alen Tudyk's new movie Con Man?

[video]https://vimeo.com/ondemand/conman/132973956[/video]

It's a mockumentary of his life after Firefly.


----------

